# Isotopes



## aj47 (Dec 9, 2014)

What is a good source of information on extant isotopes of various chemical elements?  I have an idea for a story but I need to have plausibility.

What I'm specifically looking for is a breakdown of isotopes of carbon and silicon.   

What isotopes exist in nature -- i.e. how many kinds of carbon/silicon are there?
The percentage of each one found in nature or that have been produced in laboratories.
Which ones are radioactive besides carbon-14?


----------



## Terry D (Dec 9, 2014)

http://www2.glos.ac.uk/GDN/origins/life/carbon.htm

A nice, brief look at carbon isotopes.

As for silicon, here's a chart showing all know isotopes with their naturally occurring ratios and the half-lives of the non-stable ones

http://education.jlab.org/itselemental/iso014.html

Here's the same chart for carbon

http://education.jlab.org/itselemental/iso006.html


----------



## aj47 (Dec 9, 2014)

Those last two were _exactly_ what I wanted.  Profuse thanks!


----------



## Terry D (Dec 9, 2014)

_Por Nada_


----------

